# How long can I wait before adding yeast?



## gcook1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi everyone
I just finished de-stemming and making 12 gallons of must out of Marquette grapes. I added the camden to kill off the wild yeast. I know I need to wait 24 hours for the camden to work before I add my wine yeast. But I'm supposed to go out of town tomorrow. So my question is... can I wait longer? Is there a risk to waiting 48-72 hours before adding the yeast?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## mennyg19 (Sep 2, 2016)

I think that you dont need to wait the entire 24 hours to add the yeast. Some people on here only wait 12. Waiting with the must like that is risky I think. But im new to this also


----------



## NCWC (Sep 2, 2016)

Even after you add the yeast I pour it on top and wait 24 hours to punch it down. But we make 1000 lbs batches may not matter with 12 gal.
I would not wait 48-72hr 
I think it will be ok to do it before you go


----------



## richmke (Sep 2, 2016)

Yeast is cheap. Pitch it when you are leaving. If it is not fermenting after 48 hours (after you get back), pitch again.


----------

